# aftermarket wheels?



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

has anyone bit the bullet and fitted any aftermarket wheels on the mk3 yet?


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Yup, mine.


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

Yep - Ispiri FFR1D, 19 inch, nice wheels, only 9kg each. Already knew that I will replace OEM wheels when I bought the car, only wish I choose more aggresive ET for deeper concave.


----------



## nick tts (Jan 16, 2009)

the wheel options are pretty poor its looking a lot like aftermarket is the way to go.

thats a couple of lovely options! i love the concave look.


----------



## Phoenixred (Sep 2, 2016)

I went from the 19 to aftermarket 20's. Strangely as i had hankook tyres originally road noise is so so so quieter now.


----------



## epic (Aug 3, 2016)

BBS CIR in 19 inches x 9J with 255/35/19 P Zero tyres 










Cheers


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice! what is the et offset on the BBS CIR?


----------



## epic (Aug 3, 2016)

Offset is +42.
I am not using any spacer in the front but using 12mm spacer at the rear.

I like the stance of the look with this config.

Cheers


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

macadamia said:


> Nice! what is the et offset on the BBS CIR?


I looked at those as a possible for my RS, when I can order it of course... quite like the CIR in black, but was put off by the stainless rim (easily painted I suppose) and the centre cap I don't like at all - I wonder if you could swap that out for a Black Audi one? Trouble is with many aftermarket wheels, they look like just that. The white TT picture above being my case in point. But, each to their own of course.

My current thinking is the Audi OEM 20" Y spoke, but in gloss black. Around £500 a corner if you shop around in Germany. I'm still confident the Dealer can get them on the RS for me. We shall see.


----------



## macadamia (Feb 7, 2015)

the stainless steel rim guard is easily removal. its a sacrificial piece designed to be replaced when you accidentally kerb your wheel.

bbs offers the centre cap in various colours including gloss black, carbon weave, and polished silver. red with gold lettering is typically reserved for fully forged wheels from Japan.

why not have your local wheel refinisher redo them in a brush tinted finish? i personally like a clear brushed finish on a darker colour for contrast and a darker tint on a lighter colour. here are some examples:


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm looking to pull the trigger on some 2017 S5 wheels and tyres!










Checked the fitment, seems to work. Heres versus my current set up (orange one). Green is S5: 









Here versus OEM 19s I had - again, green is S5 wheels:


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Just photoshopped the new S5 wheels on the TT. Hoping they look this good in the flesh!


----------



## UltimoSamurai87 (Feb 16, 2017)

Really nice wheels that you have JCS_AutoID 8)

9.5x19 ET45...Do you have rubbing issues on the front/rear? At the front, do you have a little poke? (9.5 ET45 is like using a 13,4 mm spacer)

I have found a couple of wheels that are 9.5x19 ET42...is like using a 16,4 mm spacer...may I have rubbing? Consider that mine is lowered...


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll get some photos of the car today if I remember, tiny bit of poke atm. Mine isn't lowered (yet) and generally don't get any issues with the wheels rubbing. Only time I can do is when steering is on full lock - very likely down to the increased width. C


----------



## UltimoSamurai87 (Feb 16, 2017)

Shaninnik said:


> Yep - Ispiri FFR1D, 19 inch, nice wheels, only 9kg each. Already knew that I will replace OEM wheels when I bought the car, only wish I choose more aggresive ET for deeper concave.


Shaninnik, have you installed the 9.5x19 ET40 wheels with 245/35 tyres?



JCS_AutoID said:


> I'll get some photos of the car today if I remember, tiny bit of poke atm. Mine isn't lowered (yet) and generally don't get any issues with the wheels rubbing. Only time I can do is when steering is on full lock - very likely down to the increased width. C


my options with 245/35 tyres are:
8.5x19 ET42 = sure no rubbing
9.5x19 ET42 = with a 35mm lowering...poke at the front? rubbing issues? it's a difficult decision :?


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

I put these on yesterday.

19x8.5 ET32 - 255/35 tyres. No rubbing so far. Little bit of poke on the front. I've got 30mm lowering springs on the way; which I'm concerned might cause a few problems on the front.

Note the car is riding high here because it's just come off the jacks.


----------



## UltimoSamurai87 (Feb 16, 2017)

19" VEEMANN VFS8


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Like the S5 wheels, unfortunately I couldn't get them when I placed my order / are they really expensive?


----------

